# Dry Firing



## Bill NH (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta ask. I was always taught that dry firing a weapon is bad for it. However, I keep reading about people performing dry firing drills to achieve a smoother trigger pull and not to jerk the trigger. What gives. Are you using snap caps? or are you literally dry firing your weapon. Does this not damage it?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I dry fired my older Smith and Wesson revolvers for years without incident. But many manufacturers have gone to different systems and some of them can be damaged by dry firing without snap caps. They never hurt.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

The vast majority of guns today can be dry fired. Typically rimfires can't, though. My Smith wheel gun says it's OK right in the manual.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Most competitive shooters dry-fire THOUSANDS of trigger pulls with their guns. No issues... The firing pins (strikers) are free-floating, and firing pin springs will withstand more releases than your finger will.

Many rimfire will dryfire fine also if the firing pin is tuned to not impact the edge of the chamber when fired. (My Buckmark is fine)

Dryfiring builds trigger "feel" which is very important in "action shooting" events, where the target is often moving. For bullseye shooting, a "suprise break" of the sear is good, so you will not flinch. In USPSA/IPSC, and IDPA, the target is often moving, or the SHOOTER is moving... so knowing exactly when the gun goes off is critical to making hits.

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've dry-fired my XD and Glock _many_ times without issue. It's fine in most modern weapons.

-Jeff-


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

I dry fire incessantly. It's cheaper than burning ammo to maintain trigger discipline. I find it especially useful with a laser sight because muzzle movement visually amplified at 12 ft in my house is hard to ignore.

There is some question among the experts I've consulted on whether snap caps are required. There is agreement a reasonable amount of dry firing will not damage the striker, there is some question about the amount I do. I find snap caps a cheap insurance policy.


----------



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

I wrote notes to both S&W and Sig. Both responded that it was OK, albiet I asked for a specific gun.. in this case the SW1911PD and the 226 from SIG. SIG also told me to count my dry fires against the recommended. Once a year and once every x pulls of the trigger (different for each gun) it has to go to the shop to get a once over.. Seems excesive to me, but thats what they said


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I dry fire with snap caps all the time with my S & W 642. Helps smooth out trigger. Makes you a better shot.


----------

